# Bait shop



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I was told there was a bait shop on hwy 87 just north of hwy 98 in Navarre. Does anyone know the name or about how off of hwy 98 it is.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Broxsons*

It is a very nice store.:thumbsup:
I think it is across from Ace hardware.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*One mile north of 98, on the west side. I missed it the first time I went looking.*


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

The store you are talking about is called Broxson Outdoors. It just recently moved from the Hwy 87 location to down on 98 (across from Publix). Their new address is: 8155 Navarre Pkwy, Navarre, FL 32566.
Here's their website:
http://www.broxsonoutdoors.com/


----------

